#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  moslim vrouwen en hun fantasie over trouwen.

## Mezelf_man

Ze zeggen ik wil trouwen,
een man om een toekomst mee op te bouwen.

Ik zoek liefde zeggen ze dan
maar ze zijn wel door materialisme in de ban.

Ze willen een man met een goede dien 
maar hij mag er niet als een moslim uitzien.

Ze willen een moslim als het kan
maar in praktijk een moderne man.

Ze willen een man die hen respecteert
maar het liefste van al een man die veel geld heeft.

Weten ze dan niet dat zulke mannen niet bestaan 
en dat hun eisen nergens op slaan?

Neen bij God het is geen gezegend huwelijk dat ze willen
maar eerder een poging om hun doortrapte begeerten te stillen.

----------


## Mezelf_man

lees ook mijn andere gedicht *gebroken man

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/gedichten...roken-man.html
*

----------


## flowerbom

Ok duidelijk

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Ok duidelijk


ja he  :blij:

----------


## Joes

Nogal goed verzonnen met een kijk op de realiteit

----------


## SoumiaaBen

Je moet niet elke moslimse vrouw over 1 kam halen, tuurlijk zijn er zulke dames die dat eisen maar heus niet iedereen. Soort zoekt soort.

----------


## Mohamef

Mag ik vragen wat voor vrouw je bent?

----------

